# Guppies + Least Killifishes?



## garrickyuen

Can I put these two together?


----------



## clep.berry

Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Freshwater Fish Compatibility Chart
Aparently, according to this nice chart if I read it right - but it seems there's a chance that they can become fodder.
cb


----------



## garrickyuen

Thanks for giving me the link! It showed that they are actually compatible if you noticed by looking at the killifish on the y axis and as you go down it has a Y leading to guppies on the x axis. Really appreciate your help! I'm going to try it out and see how they'll work out since the least killifish won't grow large and also since I'm getting them at their fry stage.


----------



## emeraldking

They're really compatible! I myself keep in most every tank I have some least killifish. They do great together with the other fish.


----------



## navigator black

Least killifish aren't killifish, but livebearers. The guppies will eat their fry (and they produce buckets of fry), but they will get along, and will not cross. 

I hope to catch some leasts (Heterandria formosa if you want to look up info on them) when I next go to Florida - they are a surprisingly pretty little fish that you expect to be plain til you keep them in a heavily planted tank. I think you'll like them.


----------



## emeraldking

I know that least killifish ain't killifish. I breed them myself for so long! I keep my least killifish in one of my so-called swamptanks. And in mostly every tank that I have with the exception of those tanks with my ameca splendens, xenotoca eisini and brachyrhaphis roswithae (these strains grab almost every tiny fish), you'll find some of the h. formosa. Just like the neoheterandria elegans (teddy tigers), they're just adoranle tiny fish.

Have a good one, "S"


----------



## garrickyuen

Thanks for the info guys, I searched them up a while ago and have the least killifish with my australe killifish. They're doing well surprisingly. They're hardy fish as well!


----------



## navigator black

I mentioned they weren't killies because there are many new aquarists on these boards. You've got to admit, that is quite the miss on the common name there

No thread hijack intended, but Neoheterandria elegans? I have never seen that outside of photographs - that is a cool fish to have!


----------



## emeraldking

Yep, they're "great" small fish! Neoheterandia elegans are also called teddy tigers. In general they're smaller than the h. formosa. While least killifish (h.formosa) do well at lower temp. rates, teddy tigers do better when you increase the temp. rates. With this exception, both species are basically similar to keep. 
I keep my teddy tigers in a tank with lots of java moss. 
So, you've never seen them in Canada? Don't you have a big Al's in the neighbourhood? I'm not sure if they have this strain but just get yourself informed about them. If you like least killifish, you must have some of the tiger teddies as well. And they're perfectly compatible with eachother.

I'll try to upload a pic of them...


----------

